# Funny numbers in Lil abner



## soundman (Feb 18, 2004)

Lil abner(sp) is the musical this year and in the lab scence the TD wants me to come up with some "funny numbers and letters" to be painted on one of the set peices. He is refering to stuff like custom plates, or sk8, I get the feeling this is supposed to be like an inside joke type thing, and might be adlibed into the show or added into the program. So far I have 137-m3-0u7= let me out. No certian size but between 5 and 10 would be nice.


----------



## wolf825 (Feb 20, 2004)

soundman said:


> Lil abner(sp) is the musical this year and in the lab scence the TD wants me to come up with some "funny numbers and letters" to be painted on one of the set peices. He is refering to stuff like custom plates, or sk8, I get the feeling this is supposed to be like an inside joke type thing, and might be adlibed into the show or added into the program. So far I have 137-m3-0u7= let me out. No certian size but between 5 and 10 would be nice.




like this? 

THE8R 73X (Theater Techs)
INO (|) DO U? (I know, but do you?)
73X D0 17 B3S7! (Techs do it best!)
3W3RH33RY? (you are here WHY?) (an "ewe", a sheep, is promounced U)

-wolf


----------



## zac850 (Feb 20, 2004)

its 7331 talk
leet

im confused as to what these things are for. I don't know the show, but why would you be hiding words in things.....


----------



## soundman (Feb 20, 2004)

Well this booth is made by the goverment so I was going o but some nice bold numbers on it. The TD suggest I should try to think of some funny numbers that the thinkers in the house might get, or would be refired to in the show.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 22, 2004)

80085 always gets a juvenile chuckle!


----------



## DMXtools (Feb 22, 2004)

Here's where the "dirty old man" in me comes out... try "3M TA3" - write it out and look at it in a mirror.

John


----------



## The_Terg (Feb 22, 2004)

My personal favorit is 3704558 (In a calculator, upside down)


----------



## soundman (Feb 22, 2004)

I think im going with 8675309 sing it,


----------

